# Juvie super blue unresponsive then back to life?



## scotty1212 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello all, I'm hoping somebody can figure out what is wrong with one of my juvie super blues. This past weekend I met someone at the Hamburg show that I had purchased some super blues from online. He kept them in a cooler because it was so hot. The frogs vary from 2-4 months old and they all looked healthy when I got them at the show. 4 of them appear to be around the same size, one of them is considerably smaller (I'm guessing a 2 month OOW froglet). Anyways, since getting these frogs I have not seen the small one eat, and today I purposely put flies right in front of him to see what he would do......and he did nothing. He looked kind of lethargic so I touched him a few times to see if he would move and he didnt. So I caught him and put into a quarantine tank. Upon putting him in the tank he basically seemed dead. He almost looked as though he was dried up with his face planted in the leaf litter. I decided to let him go and see what happens. I checked 2 or 3 times and he did not move, I just checked now and hes sitting up right and even moved when I sprayed the tank. I cannot begin to guess what this issue is, I thought maybe he was dry or something which is why I sprayed. Do froglets that small play dead when they feel threatened? Could he have gotten over heated? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Heat stress is one thought, calcium insufficiency is another although the calcium issue tends to present itself with the frog being stretched out in a seizure (but heat can do this as well). How did you transport them home? 

There are other potential causes but you'd have to get the frog tested for pathogens to rule out some of the more obvious ones. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## scotty1212 (Feb 15, 2016)

I transported them in a cooler on the way home and the tank they are in at home does not go above 78-80 degrees. Is 80 to hot for a small frog like that?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

scotty1212 said:


> I transported them in a cooler on the way home and the tank they are in at home does not go above 78-80 degrees. Is 80 to hot for a small frog like that?


What did you use to control the temperature in the cooler? Simply using a cooler doesn't mean that it is actually cooler than it is in the car or outside. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## scotty1212 (Feb 15, 2016)

I used gel cooling packs, the cooler was definitely cool enough for them. But anyways, unfortunately it passed away last night  ....poor little fella. Thanks for the help ed i appreciate it.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Aw man, sorry about your frog Scotty.

I had a similar situation years ago with a blue jeans pumilio who was unresponsive and stretched out on a piece of leaf litter. I called two vets and they both suggested bringing him in for euthanasia and necropsy. A member on here suggested isolation in a dark, moist place, which I did. He didn't move for about three days and then a miraculous recovery, one day when I checked on him he was upright and hopping around and ate right away. He went on to live for a couple years after that.

I later discovered spiders in the tank. With the way he came back so fast after being incapacitated for days I believe he suffered a spider bite.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

scotty1212 said:


> I used gel cooling packs, the cooler was definitely cool enough for them. But anyways, unfortunately it passed away last night  ....poor little fella. Thanks for the help ed i appreciate it.


So what was the temperature in the cooler? 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## ajimenez (Apr 12, 2016)

80 degrees is maybe starting to push it especially for such a young froglet. I usually keep my tanks at 72-74 degrees. Hope the group is doing well now!


----------

